# Fret Filing



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Is there a cheap file that I can purchase. I've seen a couple on eBay, but not sure if they're a waste of money. I think StewMac has them for around $100 (no thanks).

I've seen a couple of youtube clips where a diamond file is used, and I've done that. It's working, but takes a lot of time and it's perfect.

I suspect I may do a few necks in the future, so it may be worth looking in to. I'm interested in the ones that also file a bevel.


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

I've been eyeballing this
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Bevel-Diamon...333?pt=Guitar_Accessories&hash=item1c346cfd9d
but I haven't actually bought it yet.
For $15 it seems like it would get you through a job or two. 

Nathan


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

Files for what - crowning, leveling, ends?


----------



## LydianGuitars (Apr 18, 2013)

Crowning file? I'd be very careful in buying anything off of eBay. 

Try http://www.japarts.ca/

They have good quality crowning files in traditional and diamond versions.
http://www.japarts.ca/Uo-Chikyu/Uo-Chikyu-Products-Fret-Files.asp


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Jimmy_D said:


> Files for what - crowning, leveling, ends?


Ends.............m


----------



## stringer (Jun 17, 2009)

Good question / thread! I've been wondering this myself. My old Japanese strat has some pretty thin frets that feel as though they have been flattened on the top and some of them catch my finger tips when I'm moving around the fret board. I'm guessing a crowning file is what I need...crap, just looked at the links above and I'm not sure what type of frets are on my strat. I'm pretty sure they are the originals, they seem quite small. Any advice?


----------



## Pewtershmit (Jun 13, 2014)

Never skimp on your tools! Buy them once and have them forever. Especially fret files, fret work is an art. Get the good shit.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I saw this guy on ebay. It actually looks simple to make. I may have a go at it before I spend money. 

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/G-M-I-fret-e...385?pt=Guitar_Accessories&hash=item3ccc02f031


----------



## LydianGuitars (Apr 18, 2013)

for fret end files, the link I gave you earlier has them. In saying that, unless you're refretting an instrument, all you should need to "clean up" a fret end is 400 to 1200 grit paper in the usual 200 increments.

$12.00 for a quality file is hard to beat.

http://www.japarts.ca/Uo-Chikyu/Uo-Chikyu-Products-Fret-Files.asp


----------



## jdguitarbuilder (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanks Lydian for posting the link. Looks like a great source for tools and hardware


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

jdguitarbuilder said:


> Thanks Lydian for posting the link. Looks like a great source for tools and hardware


I'll vouch for http://www.japarts.ca/ too.. (I bought nut files from them and I'd do it again!)


----------

